# Charlie's new enclosure.



## Mr Critter (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## txrepgirl (Dec 26, 2009)

That is one cool enclosure  . I can't wait to see how it looks like when it's done  .


----------



## KSTAR (Dec 26, 2009)

thats a great looking enclosure good luck with the finishing touchs


----------



## Sakara (Dec 26, 2009)

looks awesome!


----------



## isdrake (Dec 27, 2009)

What size is it? Length and depth?


----------



## Mr Critter (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for the comment's, Its 7x4x31" Im working on the top right now,A 2 piece hinged top,Im also adding a attached feeding area on the outside of the doors. Will post more pics when finished.


----------



## isdrake (Dec 28, 2009)

That girl in the picture must be pretty small then? ;P

I'm going to to get a chock then go back home. My boyfriend and a friend of his are building an enclosure for our tegu. Your's look very big but ours will be almost twice that size... I'm not sure what I got myself into. XD


----------

